
Yahoo to Acquire BrightRoll - coloneltcb
http://yahoo.tumblr.com/post/102392414764/yahoo-to-acquire-brightroll
======
ancortutor
1\. I have heard that Brightroll does have many talented individuals , few
even joined from Google. How do they see this acquisition ? Anyone from
Brightroll also on HN can comment ? Excited , nervous ? Worried about culture
change ?

2\. Yahoo does have long history of getting acquihires and then shutting down
the application. Now brightroll is quite big acquisition ( 400 employees ) to
shut it down completely. Yahoo might consider re-org though.

Does anyone have number how many employees Yahoo has laid off this year (2014
)? I am getting business insider article saying Yahoo has laid off at least
1000 since MM took over as CEO [0] ?

3\. I am interested in knowing how No Work from Home policy is going to be
seen by Brightroll ?

4\. Do you think MM have some strategy she is following or is this just let's
spend all money we got from $BABA ?

Do surface painting to please investors , acquire another company, lay off few
more followed by rinse and repeat until cash is spent or something concrete
happens ?

I have invested in Yahoo for 4 years now but considering whether I should hold
or sell by stock. I would love to hear what others think about Brightroll . In
general is this acquisition good or bad ?

[0] [http://www.businessinsider.com/marissa-mayer-quietly-
cut-100...](http://www.businessinsider.com/marissa-mayer-quietly-
cut-1000-jobs-at-yahoo-2013-6)

------
brianbreslin
Yahoo has a lot of cash to burn from the Alibaba acquisition. Here are my
completely outside guesses as to who they acquire:

\- Adroll

\- SayMedia

\- Tapjoy

\- InMobi

~~~
ronilan
YouTube

~~~
brianbreslin
Youtube is worth $30B+ by todays market standards. Google made a great move
buying them 8 years ago

~~~
ronilan
Yes and yes.

------
cjbarber
For those who are curious: looks like they paid $640mm

~~~
danielpal
Can you point to the source? With net revenues of >100M it looks like they
could have just IPO. 6X revenues seems low.

~~~
princetontiger
most of the public video ad companies have fallen substantially

~~~
bwagy
Yeah you're right, Tremor video is trading about dollar for dollar, revenue to
market cap at the moment.

------
mycodebreaks
How many employees does Brightroll have?

~~~
kuida0r3
approximately 400 employees[1]

[1]
[https://investor.yahoo.net/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=88227...](https://investor.yahoo.net/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=882270)

------
rrohan
What does youtube use for video advertising?

~~~
UnethicalHacks
you're kidding, right?

------
hijinks
as a brightroll stock holder.. any news on how they were bought? stock
deal/cash or mix?

~~~
threeio
Per Yahoo's Investor Relations Press Release
([https://investor.yahoo.net/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=88227...](https://investor.yahoo.net/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=88227...)),
"Yahoo is acquiring BrightRoll for approximately $640 million in cash. The
transaction is subject to customary closing conditions."

~~~
hijinks
thanks!

